# Finally getting out of new york state.



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone not sure who remembers me but last year i chatted with several of you about relocating to north or south dakota.Well i have finally cleared all of the hurdles in my way,there were many.After much research i have decided on watertown sd.I am so happy to get the heck out of this socialist utopia.Oh and yes my guns will be coming with me.I can not remember most of you who gave me helpful info but i would like to thank you all,especially the plainsman and the gentlemen up there in mobridge (sorry forgot your name) I can not wait to make some new friends and get involved with the local sportsman.Does anyone know of any good places to shoot around the watertown area.How is the walleye and perch fishing up that way.I will be having my boat,some good advice on the lakes up there would be appreciated.Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That has to feel like the governor just pardoned you. :thumb:


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol sure does plainsman.Things have moved from worse to much worse.I have 2 more weeks in this sewer and that feels like a long time.I am very excited though.As soon as i become a resident i want to buy my first handgun.I never even bothered trying to get one here,i am sure you understand that.Better yet now i can buy an AR legally.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Keep those intentions secret when you pass through the chitcago area, rahm emmanuel and his storm troopers may detain you just because...


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Riveratt you must have read my mind lol.I did a bunch of research last night on transporting laws in the states i will be going through.The way i read it i will have to break down 4 of my rifles (m1 carbine,garand,m1a,mini 14) I will take the barrels off.Do not want to take any chances.All just to go through occupied territory.Liberals make me sick.


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Riveratt i just realized your from IL.Could u educate me on the laws pertaining to transporting through cook and any other fascist counties in IL.I do plan on packing ammo seperate in locked containers.My rifles will be in a locked cabinet.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

You should be coming across on I-80, which will put you in Crook, er. I mean Cook county (chitcago) for a short distance. As I am across the state from chicago ( 25 mi. south of the Rock Island-Moline area...on the Mississippi River), and avoid the chitcago area with a passion, I really don't know what their laws are. 
Are you a member of the NRA? I know they keep track of what the transport laws are; even publish a book on it. 
I know it's usually not kosher to mention another website, but if you are on Duck Hunter Refuge, Illinois forum, there are several LEO's and numerous guys who live in that area and would be WAY more knowledgeable than me. To meet standards for Illinois, you just have to be unloaded and cased. 
Last year, I stopped at the Terry Redlin gallery in Watertown. I really enjoyed it. 
Good luck with your journey.
Ed


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes i have been a life member since i was a young man,dad made sure of that.I did rifle through the nra's write up and there's seem to be a little vague.Basically recommended i call someone in cook county to verify what i must do.I wanted to avoid the whole mess but i think that might put me over the millage requirement with the truck rental,gets expensive if u go over.If u talk to any of those gentlemen or if anyone out there knows for sure that would be appreciated.I almost wanted to just trigger lock them,in the cabinet and go.But i do not need the hassle.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

383novamike said:


> Hi everyone not sure who remembers me but last year i chatted with several of you about relocating to north or south dakota.Well i have finally cleared all of the hurdles in my way,there were many.After much research i have decided on watertown sd.I am so happy to get the heck out of this socialist utopia.Oh and yes my guns will be coming with me.I can not remember most of you who gave me helpful info but i would like to thank you all,especially the plainsman and the gentlemen up there in mobridge (sorry forgot your name) I can not wait to make some new friends and get involved with the local sportsman.Does anyone know of any good places to shoot around the watertown area.How is the walleye and perch fishing up that way.I will be having my boat,some good advice on the lakes up there would be appreciated.Thanks so much everyone.


Just noticed this and I am the guy from mobridge but I grew up in watertown first 22 of life spent there. For fishing there are so many walleye and perch lakes around the area that are great I don't think we would have enough time to talk about all of them. north of watertown in the Webster area are a lot of them and 10 inch perch are not uncommon. Just as a start look at bitter,waubay,horseshoe and pelican right west of town has been hot this winter. As for shooting there is a public range called mcgilligans where they have a 100 and 200 nyd range set up but you can set targets out to a couple thousand as it is on public land. The guy that runs the sd long range club is from watertown also. parents still live there but don't get back much as it is a big city to me now  There is also a trap range I am sure they still shoot leagues there and what not. It will be a utopia compared to what you are coming from. Word of advice when heading to lake kampeska there is a 45 mph zone don't speed there ask me how I know. Where you working there I still know lots of people any other questions I can help or call dad as he can find out most any thing still living there.


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey kurt thanks for the reply.I am in watertown as of wednesday the 29th of january.I love it so far,meeting a lot of nice folks.Just so much dif from where i am from.All of my ny illegal mags are also hear safely lol.Hey there is a grocery store hear that sells guns lol,i could not be more happy.I have already been visiting some gun shops to decide what i want for my first hand gun.Over all it has been a great experience so far and i am adjusting well,thank god for so many patriots.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

been out to kones corner yet they have lots of good stuff. It is just south of town at the castlewood turn off.


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

I did see kones,have not been there yet but I will def stop in.Problem is,is that there are so many to choose from lol.


----------

